# 2- or 4-Head Embroidery Machine Needed



## SE Embroidery (Mar 22, 2011)

*My embroidery business is growing and I need to move up to a multi-head machine. I am looking for a 2-head or a 4-head machine, either Tajima or Barudan, in great condition. I am also looking for software. THANKS in advance for your help!*


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi....I have 2 - 4 head Tajimas with 100's of hoops, and the cap fixture. Also have 2 -single head machines. PM me and we can chat. It all depends on your location. These machine are big, and shipping any distance could be a problem. They woulkd probably have to be sold as a package. Also, Pulse software that would go with the machines.

RW


----------



## catago (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello, we have a 4-head, 15-needle SWF/E-UH1504D embroidery machine for sale. We own two of these awesome machines, but only use one of them with any regularity. We paid $32k for it and will be willing to sell it for about half that amount, but we need to sell it quickly. Let us know if you're still interested in purchasing one. Call Cathi at 903-563-3039. Thanks!


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

rwshirts said:


> Hi....I have 2 - 4 head Tajimas with 100's of hoops, and the cap fixture. Also have 2 -single head machines. PM me and we can chat. It all depends on your location. These machine are big, and shipping any distance could be a problem. They woulkd probably have to be sold as a package. Also, Pulse software that would go with the machines.
> 
> RW


SE Embroidery, if you're interested in looking at this package, but don't want all the machines, PM me. I might be interested in another machine if the location & price is right.


----------



## crystaline9 (Oct 28, 2011)

If you are any where near east/central Iowa, I might know of an available machine used less than 5 times that was taken in a bankruptcy. I know it is SWF, but other than that, I am not sure of anything else. Not sure if still available, but you are interested, I could try to get you more info and connection.


----------



## mashala (Nov 3, 2011)

I have 2 Melco Amaya machines complete with software and upgrades, dongles, hoops, everything!!! Amaya machines are single head but you can add up to 30 machines together as your business grows! Affordable and great quality machines! Made in the USA!
PM me if you want more info.
[email protected]


----------



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

Hi all. I have a 2 head, 9 color Tajima for sale. I am wondering how to find out what the resale value is. When I call the "used machine companies," they are very vague. (They want me to sell it to them, so they can re-sell it.) It has been seldom used, really. We bought it because we thought we'd use it when we got busier. Then the economy crashed, and I'm sorry to say, we have not used it since. Time to find it a new home. Anyone interested? We are in Northern California, near Eureka. Email me directly if you have questions. shirley[USER=11938]@bo[/USER]ld-images.com


----------



## talross (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know if you are still looking for an embroidery machine. We are currently looking for a buyer for a 4-head Barudan machine. It has a full range of hoops, hat attachments and will include any thread we have in stock. We are anxious for a sale and will make a great deal.


----------



## customcaps (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Talross

Wondering what year is the barudan, also if u can post pics?


----------



## talross (Jan 5, 2012)

We bought the machine new in 2005. Have no pics at the moment but will in the next week.


----------



## ladybugg (Feb 2, 2008)

*Meistergram 900XLC*

Can anyone give me any info on this machine.. I want to be able to monogram and do designs and logos.. Im looking to buy one from someone but they dont know anything about the machine..


----------



## Breckons (May 5, 2012)

Hi, 

Im also looking for a 2-4 head machine with software.

Were in Norwich UK


----------



## onet (Feb 3, 2011)

Is this 4 head barudan still for sale


----------



## SE Embroidery (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you still have any of the Tajimas for sale?


----------



## SE Embroidery (Mar 22, 2011)

rwshirts said:


> Hi....I have 2 - 4 head Tajimas with 100's of hoops, and the cap fixture. Also have 2 -single head machines. PM me and we can chat. It all depends on your location. These machine are big, and shipping any distance could be a problem. They woulkd probably have to be sold as a package. Also, Pulse software that would go with the machines.
> 
> RW


Are any of these still for sale?


----------



## sgosline (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a 4 head Melco for sale. Would also consider selling our 4 head Tajima. We need to go to something smaller. We are in the Pacific NW. Lots of hoops and cap frames. No software though.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You might want to post this in the classified section of the forums.


----------



## Amy Doyle (May 27, 2014)

We have a 4head multi function SWF machine.. 15 thread .. Not many hours on it as we only used for our daughters hockey team appeal and military stuff... Comes with all hoops and hat attachments. Must move yourself as it's very heavy. We used a flat bed to move it.. Very easy to run. Asking $25k we live in California contact via email [email protected]


----------

